# How to paint prefinished stained cabinet white?????



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a project that I am doing, it is a large build in with two base cabinets on the side, book shelves on top of the cabinets, a fireplace in the middle, and a tv above the mantle.

As usual the HO decided to try and save some money and bought two prefinished stained cabinets at a low cost and expects me to paint them white and make them look good.

How would you go about this? How much should I rough up the finish? What type of paint should I use? Would a kiltz primer work for my first coat?

Thanks


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd be sure to abrade the existing finish & paint with kilz or other high quality primer then follow up with your topcoats.


----------



## Dolly07 (Dec 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I have a project that I am doing, it is a large build in with two base cabinets on the side, book shelves on top of the cabinets, a fireplace in the middle, and a tv above the mantle.
> 
> As usual the HO decided to try and save some money and bought two prefinished stained cabinets at a low cost and expects me to paint them white and make them look good.
> 
> ...


If you have to ask how to go about re-finishing them... you probably shouldn't do it.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Kitchen cabinet jobs like these take 20- 40 hours depending on the number of cabinets. Remove all doors and hardware. drill and hang doors with eye hooks. shoot doors and drawers with oil off site (in your shop). Sand primer coat. reprime and sand if necessary. Topcoat. Sand and recoat if necessary. Fill hook holes and touch up. Oil prime on site cabinets. sand. top coat etc. rehang all doors. adjust and or plane doors to fit (you numbered where all the doors go right?). Clean up.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I have only one thing to add to the list. 

If the cabinets are oak, the grain is probably open enough that you will need to spray then sand several coats in order to fill in the grain and get the finish flat prior to spraying the finish coat. 

Oak makes pretty cabinets for staining, oak is not for painting.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

insulux, I believe is the brand, but you can get it at most BM stores, makes an oil primer that has a white label that says 'ODERLESS' in big blue letters. This stuff is awesome, dries fast and requires minimal scuff sanding.


----------



## That Dude (Jan 7, 2010)

Sherwin Williams makes an Adhesion Primer that dries fast. If you are able to hit all surfaces with a sprayer that is ideal...if not, im a big fan of mini rollers...if there is an any bleeding i'd spot prime with BIN...topcoat with 2 coats of an all surface enamel...money.


----------

